# Super Blood Moon Lunar Eclipse. Get'cha popcorn ready!



## PropilotBW (Sep 23, 2015)

I just came across this article in Popular Science about the upcoming Super Moon lunar eclipse this Sunday, Sept 27.  First Super Moon eclipse in 32 years, plus a blood moon!

The article mentions times visible for your location.  

It would be fun to see photo results from this event.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2015)

Yup. but no popcorn here.  I'll be too busy assuming there's no cloud cover.

They even have Watch Parties around here ==> Supermoon/Lunar Eclipse Watch Party at Cranbrook Sunday | White Lake-Highland, MI Patch

Astronomy on the Beach at Kensington Metropark in Milford  - Metro Parent

But I'll be at a wide open space.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 27, 2015)

Here is mine! Its not perfect..I just don't have the best setup. I really need a 600mm+ tele. 300mm on full frame is just not enough. I had my D610 set to crop mode too. I had the focus perfectly set but when I adjusted the camera must have bumped the focus ring and once the moon goes dark, its almost impossible to get a sharp focus. Oh well. I'm happy with it and it was something new to shoot and I think my first time shooting a full lunar eclipse. 

D610 + 70-300 VR. I'm not telling my settings because they are embarrassing. LOL. I broke all the rules and I don't care.


----------



## runnah (Sep 27, 2015)

I got some decent shots with the 7dmkii and the Tammy 150-600.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2015)

Errrmaghhherd!!! *The red eclipse* was red as hell!!! I was astonished at the degree of redness. This is for my Spanish-speaking friends: "_I am seeing the red eclipse_."


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 28, 2015)

I forgot about last night, but i got a photo tonight, more orange than red now though, I used my old Fuji F600EXR compact camera on a tripod.

John.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 28, 2015)

Rather than re-posting my pics, here is a thread on the Super Blood Moon: Anyone going to photograph the 'Blood Moon'? | Page 3 | Photography Forum


----------

